# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  format σε λαπτοπ ACER

## dj_mike

Καλημερα,

Εχω ενα λαπτοπ ACER ASPIRE 5930 περιπου 2 χρονια και βλεπω οτι η αποδοση του αρχισε να πεφτει, ειδικα οταν τον ανοιγω αργει παρα πολυ.
Θελω να του κανω ενα format αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχει Win VISTA και ειναι αυθεντικα.CD ομως με τα Windows δεν μου δωσανε. το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι απο  ενα προγραμμα του να κανω κατι σαν αρχεια back up την πρωτη  μερα που τον πιρα. Δεν ξερω ομως πως να τα χρησιμοποιησω αυτα τα CD και αν με αυτα θα διορθωθει το προβλημα χωρις να χρειαστει το format.

----------


## hukgys

στο Acer πατάς alt+F10 (ή F11)  κάνεις  ενα format και ξεμπερδεύεις 
φορτώνει κατευθείαν όλα τα drivers των vista

μετά κάνεις και ένα upgrade με τα win7 και έχεις νόμιμα win7 
αν και θα φάει περισσότερο χρόνο απο μια απλή εγκατάσταση των win7

----------


## dj_mike

δεν θα χρειαστω καποιο CD με τα windows για να κανει το format? απο μονο του φορτωνει?

----------


## hukgys

τα vista (και τα win7 στα πιο νέα μοντέλλα) υπάρχουν σε partition στο δίσκο 
δεν νομίζω το δικό σου να αποτελεί εξέρεση 
μόνο τα αρχεία σου αποθήκευσε εκτός και αν έχει ακόμα ένα  ξεχωριστό partition για τα δεδομένα με το όνομα "D" (συνήθως τα acer έχουν) μετάφερε τα εκεί

----------


## dj_mike

ναι εχω ενα δισκο D ειναι τελειος αδειος αν ειναι θα περασω εκει τα αρχεια μου. δοκιμασα να πατησω alt+F11 ή F10 αλλα δεν κανει τπτ.

----------


## hukgys

στην εκκίνηση το πατάς 
έχεις πατημένο το Alt και πατάς συνεχώς το F11 (ή F10 δεν θυμάμαι)

----------


## dj_mike

οκ θα το δοκιμασω τωρα. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια :Smile:

----------


## dj_mike

Το καταφερα. Πλεον πεταει ο υπολογιστης. Τωρα μπορω να τον κανω και Win7 ?  Δωρεαν μπορει ο καθενας που εχει αυθεντικο λογισμικο παλιοτερο να το κανει 7? Ποιος ειναι ο τροπος ποθ μπορω να κανω το upgrade

----------


## hukgys

βάζεις το dvd με τα win7 πατάς install και μετά σου βγάζει 2 επιλογές 
upgrade και μια άλλη για να σβήσει το προηγούμενο λογισμικό 

τώρα που θα βρεις το dvd δεν μου επιτρέπουν οι κανονισμοί
 του forum να σου πω (δεν είναι απαραίτητα να είναι αυθεντικό απο τη στιγμή που τα vista είναι αυθεντικά)

----------


## dj_mike

οκ καταλαβα.  Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια :Smile:

----------


## dj_mike

Αυτες τις μερες σκεφτικα να κανω αναβαθμηση το λαπτοπ σε windows 7 professional 64bit . Αυτην την στιγμη εχει μεσα του vista 32bit . Το hardware του συστηματος μου μπορει να υποστιριξει 64bit. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν θελω να κανω ολοκληρωτικο format και να χασω ολους του εργοστασιακους driver αλλα μονο αναβαθμηση. Οταν  ομως βαζω το DVD με τα καινουρια windows (αυθεντικα) μου πεταει σφαλμα οτι δεν μπορει να αναγνωρισει 64bit διοτι το συστημα τρεχει με 32.
Το κανω επανεκινηση μηπως και κανει boot απο το DVD αλλα τιποτα. Παταω alt f11 και παλι τιποτα. Εχω κολλησει δεν ξερω πως να το κανω αναβαθμηση.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Δεν γίνετε αναβάθμιση από 32 σε 64 μπιτ

----------


## dj_mike

ok Ευχαριστω πολυ. Για να το κανω τοτε κανονικο format τι πρεπει να κανω? Σε σταθερο υπολογιστη εμπαινα στο bios και απο εκλει ελεγα να κανει boot απο το cd και γινοταν. Στο λαπτοπ πως θα το κανω αυτο?

----------


## mikekyrou

πριν μπει στα bios πατας F12

----------

